# Microsoft to Offer Digital Forensic Technology to Law Enforcement



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.govtech.com/gt/articles/731066


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You mean they are giving them the source code to find all that hidden tracking data on secret sectors of the hard drive?

Lol......

"dealing with technologically sophisticated cyber-criminals"

I dont think Cofee will be of much use against this type of criminal. More of a tool for technologically inept law enforcement against inept cyber criminals.


"Those that say they have never failed, have not done anything"


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Its in the wild now

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/11/0...enforcement-tool-leaks-all-over-the-internet/

http://torrentfreak.com/cofee-forensic-tool-leaks-to-what-cd-admins-ban-it-091108/

.


----------



## ungeek (Dec 9, 2009)

Great idea, poor execution!

This is the government that allows people who dress up pretty, to get up close and personal with our chief executive and a foreign head-of-state.

The feds and the coppers need all the help they can get to nail the drug lords, Bernie Madoffs and pedophiles. Most of our well-known criminals are fairly unsophisticated. How stupid does one have to be to watch ""stings" on television then walk into the same situation?

Foreign nationals have been coming to this country (USA) to take what they learn to use AGAINST, our country. Now Coffee seems to have become public domain, so the international would-be terrorists can save airfare.

The logic here is?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ozziebeanie said:


> http://www.govtech.com/gt/articles/731066


Hi ozziebeanie,

This is an old story (Oct 2009) - i.e. M$ has been doing this for some time now.

-- Tom


----------

